# Ubuntu on the Motorola Xoom



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

This was posted on a bunch of sites back in March, such as Android Central, PC World, and more.

Hi Guys,
I have successfully installed a Chroot'ed version of ARM Ubuntu on the Motorola Xoom.




And here is the instructions on my website Thomas Sohmers - HOW TO: Run Ubuntu on the Motorola Xoom

I'm going to be releasing new images (Ubuntu 11.04) shortly... Next week is finals, and then I am free for the summer, and I plan on getting Dual Boot working on the Xoom and other Tegra 2 devices. After that, I plan to work on dual booting for whatever phone I get next (and all the phones with the same processor)
I'll be posting all of my development work here on Rootzwiki, and I have some really awesome things coming up


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Sickness....


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

so this runs on the xoom, and in a way the vnc basically enables the images to be usable?


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

I was wondering when I would see you in here:androidwink:


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

pretty cool


----------



## evams (Jun 11, 2011)

very cooooool! nice one!


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

That's so awesome. Great job! Dual booting would be so cool. You should work on the Galaxy Tab 10.1 next.


----------



## ilanp13 (Feb 27, 2013)

any chance the ubuntu 11.04 is ready for xoom?


----------

